# New Pics of Snoopy!!!



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well here are some pics I took of Snoopy before I had to return my friends camera. Hope you like them, Snoopy sure does because he will stare at my computer screen as my screen saver comes on which is a just a slide show of all the pics I took of him. lol


























This is my favorite pic, I have it set as my desktop pic. lol 









"Wazzzupppp!!!!"


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I saw Snoopy doing this and couldn't resist taking a pic, it was a kodak picture moment. lol









"Mine!"


----------



## Veltish (Jul 29, 2007)

how adorable! i love the tiny breed faces!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## VanillaLette (Aug 7, 2007)

He is a little cutie!


----------



## pup_at_heart (Jun 19, 2007)

Very cute.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

More pics of Snoopy,









"Can I have my treat daddy?"









"Pleaseeeeeee!"


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Aw, so cute! How is the potty training coming? The pads don't have as many...erm...accidents as before. Or is that just because you had just cleaned it up??


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


>


This is the best pic. Love that fluffly adorable face - he's in the top ten of my "*Dogs I'd steal*" list.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I love that picture of Snoopy that you are using in your signature! It's hilarious! Everytime I see it, it makes me laugh a little!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

AWWW!! WHAT a CUTE little face!!! How adorable is that???


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> Aw, so cute! How is the potty training coming? The pads don't have as many...erm...accidents as before. Or is that just because you had just cleaned it up??


I started taking him out last night, even though I took him out when it was pitch black out at 9:30pm it was still 93 degree's outside but he didn't go because he had just pee'd and pooped before I could take him out, I was trying to see if it would cool down.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

He's so cute! and so tiny, whats he weigh 3 ibs?, lol thats as much as my guinea pig.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

He weighs 4 pounds, 1 ounce.  And he wieghed 3 pounds 6 ounces when I got him a few weeks ago. lol


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Snoopy always looks like he's smiling, or maybe even giggling.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> This is the best pic. Love that fluffly adorable face - he's in the top ten of my "*Dogs I'd steal*" list.


Are you saying I'm gonna have to keep a close eye on Snoopy now?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Are you saying I'm gonna have to keep a close eye on Snoopy now?


 You might...although I don't make too many trips to KY, so I think you're safe for now.


----------



## katy (Jul 10, 2007)

what breed is snoopy?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy is a shih tzu.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Snoopy always looks like he's smiling, or maybe even giggling.



Think it is a shih tzu thing, they are actually just panting... mine gets hot really easily but he is also black with long hair so that will do it also.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, they get hot really. I could be holding Snoopy and I can feel him gradually getting hotter and then he starts panting and then I would put him down.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

He's such a cutie. Every time I see his pictures I laugh. I will be honest, I used to think shih tzu's were so ugly but snoopy has changed my mind. He looks like he has a spunky attitude but he also is a sweetie who loves his daddy. lol


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Amaya-Mazie-Marley said:


> I will be honest, I used to think shih tzu's were so ugly but snoopy has changed my mind. He looks like he has a spunky attitude but he also is a sweetie who loves his daddy. lol


Ditto...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol, thanks guys! My mom says that she hopes Snoopy doesn't become ugly as he gets older because we saw on the news a brown and white shih tzu and it was rasing some kittens and it looked ugly. But I tell her that Snoopy will never look ugly to us. 

I'm getting ready to upload another vid of Snoopy but since I got dial up it might take awhile. 

Edit: Here is the vid,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR8XIk0X9ng


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Snoopy is a cutie pie! I love his coloring and I love his name - he LOOKS like a Snoopy! Great dog.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, I got the name and the breed and color all from a friends dog that is a female shih tzu and has the same coloring as my Snoopy. lol I want to let the two meet but this shih tzu is very old and isn't doing to good and it didn't seem to like the company of a puppy that was also a shih tzu because the puppy would run around the older dog and would want to play but of course the older one can't because it has arthritis which just annoys it. lol


----------



## darknesshayz (Aug 11, 2007)

aww!! so cute.... how old is snoopy? i just want to pick him up and give him cuddles!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

If you look in my sig you will see a pic that says Snoopy is 3 months, 5 days old.


----------

